# Another plane goes missing from Indonesia



## Paulus (Dec 28, 2014)

AirAsia Flight QZ8501 from Surabaya to Singapore has gone missing. Lot of bad weather in that area.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 28, 2014)

Not again!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 28, 2014)

Hats off to CNN for having folks in the newsroom over the weekend who can turn on cameras, pull copy and get on the desk and report.


----------



## rickycourtney (Dec 28, 2014)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Hats off to CNN for having folks in the newsroom over the weekend who can turn on cameras, pull copy and get on the desk and report.


You're actually seeing a simulcast of CNN International (hence all the British accents), which is broadcast from a different part of the studio in Atlanta than CNN.

It was 5am in London when this story broke so CNN International was already on the air for the morning newscast.

It's a nice tool in CNN's toolbox, they can beat MSNBC & Fox to the air when big stories break overnight.

I'll take off my TV Journalist hat off now...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 28, 2014)

Paulus said:


> Another plane goes missing from Indonesia


 Which was the first plane to go missing from Indonesia?



rickycourtney said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > Hats off to CNN for having folks in the newsroom over the weekend who can turn on cameras, pull copy and get on the desk and report.
> ...


Both Sky News (News Corp, owner of Fox News) and CNBC Europe (Comcast, owner of NBC) have been covering the Air Asia incident in Europe.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 28, 2014)

rickycourtney said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > Hats off to CNN for having folks in the newsroom over the weekend who can turn on cameras, pull copy and get on the desk and report.
> ...


That is what I thought because, at least on DirecTV they cut over to CNNI about 0100 Central Time.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 28, 2014)

True, the 777 was from Malaysia, which is not the same country as Indonesia.


----------



## tp49 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd been watching the coverage on Channel News Asia out of Singapore on the interwebs and BBC World News on the television.


----------



## jis (Dec 28, 2014)

Air Asia Indonesia is apparently 49% owned by Air Asia, which is a Malaysian company headquartered in Kuala Lumpur. The less than majority ownership is mainly to satisfy Indonesian law. For all practical purposes they are the same airline apparently.


----------



## railiner (Dec 28, 2014)

Watched the story on CBS News 'Face The Nation'....they had their aviation expert, Captain Sullenberger (Sully), who is famous for flying the same type

on his 'Miracle on the Hudson' landing, offer his take on what is known so far (very little). He did say there was 'nothing unusual' that stood out to believe there may have been foul play involved....just the normal possibilities of bad weather, pilot training issues, or mechanical causes...


----------



## tp49 (Dec 28, 2014)

jis said:


> Air Asia Indonesia is apparently 49% owned by Air Asia, which is a Malaysian company headquartered in Kuala Lumpur. The less than majority ownership is mainly to satisfy Indonesian law. For all practical purposes they are the same airline apparently.


Air Asia has several joint ventures including Thai Air Asia, Taiwan Air Asia, Philippines Air Asia, Air Asia X, India Air Asia and Japan Air Asia which was shut down and is being relaunched (I'm probably missing one or two other jv's.) Wizz Air in Europe does something similar.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 28, 2014)

Isn't that like all the airlines under Virgin Group?


----------



## Paulus (Dec 30, 2014)

They've found debris and bodies, beginning recovery operations. Water depth is only 25-30 meters, so it should be easy to get the black box. The TV stations broadcasting footage of the bodies being recovered need to be purged though imho.


----------

